# mix birds



## josie 46 (May 7, 2011)

which other birds will live in an avery with budgies thanks


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Cockatiels and zebra finches are fine. Have also seen Japanese quail in an avary with budgies. There are loads more but too many to list here.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

depends how big of an avairy you have


----------

